
Brains of elderly slow because they know so much - charlieirish
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/science-news/10584927/Brains-of-elderly-slow-because-they-know-so-much.html
======
p3drosola
Haha, that's the most insultingly unscientific article I've read in a long
time.

The conclusions drawn are a rich work of imagination, when not patently false.

~~~
ColinWright
So two questions:

* Have you read the journal article of which this report is a summary?

* Do you have evidence that what they say is wrong?

~~~
gus_massa
I think that this is the paper
[http://psych.stanford.edu/~michael/papers/Ramscaretal_age.pd...](http://psych.stanford.edu/~michael/papers/Ramscaretal_age.pdf)

I didn’t have time to reed it completely but I really really really don’t like
Fig. 12.

